
Vatican launches $110 'click to pray' wearable rosary - ductionist
https://www.engadget.com/2019/10/16/vatican-click-to-pray-wearable-rosary/
======
schoen
I thought from the headline that this was going to involve paying someone else
to pray the rosary for you, or else just clicking and having it count as
having prayed a rosary.

But it looks like it's more like a gamified app to teach people this prayer
(albeit at pretty high cost and risk of obsolescence).

I think it's interesting that in parts of Buddhism there _is_ a sort of
substitute for personally reading or reciting religious texts such as sutras
and mantras: the prayer wheel and the prayer flag, where just having a copy of
the text move is considered to generate some kind of spiritual merit or
benefit. I'm not sure how universal this is in Buddhism or what the
differences are between personal recitation and, say, turning a prayer wheel.

~~~
Smithalicious
My grandfather is a Buddhist and told me he saw solar powered versions of
those prayer wheels while he was in Asia as a tourist souvenir. I like the
idea of having a solar powered machine do the praying for you ;)

~~~
thedailymail
Let's just hope all this spiritual automation doesn't lead to a "Nine Billion
Names of God"-style ending.

------
Arbalest
Press 'F' to pay respects.

------
soared
Interesting juxtaposition between generic tech companies/apps that have
stupidly lofty goals like changing the world, and this app that has the lofty
goal of world peace.

~~~
asxd
Not to be cynical, but as the first sentence in the article suggests, I think
the goal is really more aligned with “attracting tech-savvy youngsters to the
Catholic Church”.

